# CT Hospice Rescue



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Someone sent me this link. Looks like a nice alternative for some of our dogs posted in rescue section. This is one I've added to my favorite links. Anyone know more about them?

http://www.outtopasture.org:80/

And their photo gallery:

http://www.outtopasture.org/Photo_dogs.html


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

It would be nice if there was more info on each animal's issues and challenges.....


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I do know this woman personally. Her name is Carrie. She is primarily doing small dogs because she can only handle so many large dogs with the small but I have to say that if there were any Rescue to donate money to, it is her!! She took a very old Pomeranian who was paralysed in the rear end after being found by a Windsor Police Officer in a dumpster. She has taken her to rehab at the Water Tred Mills, etc and last I knew the dog was walking. She has dogs who are diapered, in carts (front & back), loose in her home and she has some kennels indoor/outdoor off her garage (very nice one's). She has a beautiful, humungous home which is spotless and she doesn't work other then full time treatments and cleaning after all the dogs. I do have to say she has a LOT of dogs but they are ALL very well cared for. She doesn't take old dogs, she takes dogs with HUGE issues medically and treats them. Most of the treatments come out of her own pocket but she could do SO much more with donations.

Just too bad she can't take all the dogs in need but she has to pick & choose because they MUST be handlable, be dog friendly, and she must have the space and time to care for the dog.

Tina


----------

